# Snow Hogg snow blower.....



## Humvee27

I saw this on Utube....thought some of you might like it.....


----------



## Dodge2

I've seen that one but take a look at this one http://www.jimsrepairjimstractors.com/atv-snowblower.htm


----------



## sublime68charge

Nice looking Unit I like the Mounting to the Rear Hitch, and the UP/Down on the blower aspect.

I just wonder how it does when your trying to make a turn with the ATV. It has the Skid's instead of wheels and I wonder how well that works.

I know my Kimpex makes turning an adventure and that Has free rotating 9" solid tires. It hard to turn when blowing snow cause your turning the ATV into the snow which cause traction problems I just wonder how it does for turning on cleared ground?

thanks for posting.

sublime out.


----------



## skywagon

sublime68charge;684002 said:


> Nice looking Unit I like the Mounting to the Rear Hitch, and the UP/Down on the blower aspect.
> 
> I just wonder how it does when your trying to make a turn with the ATV. It has the Skid's instead of wheels and I wonder how well that works.
> 
> I know my Kimpex makes turning an adventure and that Has free rotating 9" solid tires. It hard to turn when blowing snow cause your turning the ATV into the snow which cause traction problems I just wonder how it does for turning on cleared ground?
> 
> thanks for posting.
> 
> sublime out.


We are getting a lot of snow rite now and may need to dig out my tractor with blower.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/100_0006-3.jpg


----------



## Dodge2

Nice tractor


----------



## sublime68charge

good looking tractor Skywagon,

when your driving a JD there is no room for fear.

you have chains for that thing at all?

every get stuck with it?

http://memimage.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/2139/4661/5347330214_large.jpg

there's my Snow Blower just hooked it up for the first time this season yesterday.

all went well till about 30 minutes into use I broke the drive Belts from the Motor to the Blower.

da wife went and got me new belts for it I just need to find the time to get them installed.
will probaly be the day I have another 10" on the ground and need to blow the snow away instead of plow it.

sublime out.


----------



## skywagon

sublime68charge;684141 said:


> good looking tractor Skywagon,
> 
> when your driving a JD there is no room for fear.
> 
> you have chains for that thing at all?
> 
> every get stuck with it?
> 
> http://memimage.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/2139/4661/5347330214_large.jpg
> 
> there's my Snow Blower just hooked it up for the first time this season yesterday.
> 
> all went well till about 30 minutes into use I broke the drive Belts from the Motor to the Blower.
> 
> da wife went and got me new belts for it I just need to find the time to get them installed.
> will probaly be the day I have another 10" on the ground and need to blow the snow away instead of plow it.
> 
> sublime out.


Thanks Lime! never get stuck and no chains, it is 4 wheel drive and has diff lock so have never got stuck.

Nice blower you got for the 4x4, now you need a cab, I have a cab for my rancher that works great, keeps wind out. Since I got the cab on the Rhino i have not put it on the rancher this season yet.xysport


----------



## sublime68charge

I have a Cab, Just haven't found the time to put it on the ATV yet.

though I might be doing that tomorrow. suppose to get 3-4" tongiht and then temp tomorrow is gonna be in the teens if it is that cold I'll be putting the cab on before I go out to plow.

I have a somewhat heated garage to work on things. can maintain a temp of about 40degrees above what the outside temp is, so if its 20 I can get her up to 60 and if it's near zero I can maintain 40.

good enough to work on stuff with bare hand's and a sweatshirt or 2.

Where brand of cab due you have mine is a ATV Bug Cab Deluxe, Still in the Box.

http://www.atvcabs.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=55

subime out.


----------



## skywagon

sublime68charge;684226 said:


> I have a Cab, Just haven't found the time to put it on the ATV yet.
> 
> though I might be doing that tomorrow. suppose to get 3-4" tongiht and then temp tomorrow is gonna be in the teens if it is that cold I'll be putting the cab on before I go out to plow.
> 
> I have a somewhat heated garage to work on things. can maintain a temp of about 40degrees above what the outside temp is, so if its 20 I can get her up to 60 and if it's near zero I can maintain 40.
> 
> good enough to work on stuff with bare hand's and a sweatshirt or 2.
> 
> Where brand of cab due you have mine is a ATV Bug Cab Deluxe, Still in the Box.
> 
> http://www.atvcabs.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=55
> 
> subime out.


Ya, we got around 8 inches today and will get another 4-5 by tomarrow nite, temp dropping fast now 8 above with strong wind so around 0 wind chill. Here is a pic of my rancher cab, its just a cheap $189 classic that we bought on sale at Sportsman's warehouse for $89. Keeps the wind off but I hate the zippered doors. On the Rhino we have regular doors like on my Curtis tractor cab with good latches. http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/myplowGary-2.jpg


----------



## Humvee27

Sublime,
yeah...I can see how you had to haul out the snowblower....I'm finishing the rear blade for both my truck and atv then onto the snowblower for the atv...think a 15 to 20 horse honda will work? your's looks like the ticket, especially if it keeps snowing around here in WI like it has been...lol..

Skywagon,
if I had that Deere I wouldn't be plowing with the atv...ok, maybe I would, never mind....lol.....anyway, nice deere.


----------



## sublime68charge

Humvee27;684734 said:


> Sublime,
> yeah...I can see how you had to haul out the snowblower....I'm finishing the rear blade for both my truck and atv then onto the snowblower for the atv...think a 15 to 20 horse honda will work? your's looks like the ticket, especially if it keeps snowing around here in WI like it has been...lol..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> got any pics of the rear ATV Blade?
> 
> My furture Combo snow removal Idea for an ATV is.
> I have a Cycle Country 3pt system for a honda foreman and I wanna put a mini box blade on that for pulling snow and then on the front of that ATV I wanna build a 4 link system and bolt my snow blower up to that and use either the winch or Electric Actuator to set the snow blower height. my Idea is I wanna be able to cross a curb with the snowblower or be able to make a circle in the yard over top of 10" of snow. right now the ATV and Snow Blower is you go where its already plowed or blowed surface's. I know I'm gonna have to lock out the Front Suppension of the ATV was thiniking of something like the Swisher Plow mount system that Holds the A arm's at a set distance apart which would limit the amount of down travel of the front suppension.
> 
> I just need the Money to buy another Gen 1 foreman. I don't wanna try this on my machine cause it's my main Plow machine. That blower is alot of weight and even though the Front Bumper and rack system is pretty stout I dont know how it would hold up to the weight of the blower. Not to mention the Ball joints and such.
> I have only 3 accounts but they need done every snow fall.
> 
> so I have da blower on da wife's rancher. I could trade that towards a Foreman but she dosn't like the Foreman its to big and bulky for her to drive. She like her Rancher which I agree for a dart in and around on trails its a Better Riding and handling machine. than a Foreman.
> 
> so I'm saving up my Fire Pay. I'm a somewhat paid Vol Fireman we get paid for about 30% of our fire calls.
> 
> sorry for rambling on for so long.
> 
> and Hijacking this thread
> 
> must be cause I just spent the last 2 hours plowing snow in below Zero weather.
> wasn't 2 bad cause I put my soft Cab on the ATV.
> 
> sublime out.


----------



## Humvee27

got any pics of the rear ATV Blade?

Not yet but I'm working on it...I'll get some tomorrow and post it for ya.....

I know I'm gonna have to lock out the Front Suppension of the ATV was thiniking of something like the Swisher Plow mount system that Holds the A arm's at a set distance apart which would limit the amount of down travel of the front suppension.

I got my swisher mount for the atv if you need pics, I'll take some for ya.....The only thing I'm changing about it is the bolts are hanging down inside of up....I'll be changing that over.

and Hijacking this thread

must be cause I just spent the last 2 hours plowing snow in below Zero weather.
wasn't 2 bad cause I put my soft Cab on the ATV.

sublime out.[/QUOTE]


No problem, I was out for a couple hours too...it sucked today..betcha that cab was nice today...lol .


----------



## sublime68charge

yes it was, I was warmer plowing snow on the ATV then when I was shoveling the Snow by hand.
that does not happen very often where you can sit and be warmer then when doing manual labor.
here's a small pic of my ATV and cab I have Bigger pics in the atv with Pics thread.










thanks for the offer of the swisher pics when I get around to the project I'll keep that in mind. though from there web site I got the general idea of how there system mounts I was just gonna fab up my own system to due the same time.
though if its not to much trouble some pics up close of the A arm mount would be nice.

thanks again sublime out


----------



## Reb

I hope I'm not butting in but from my experience a back blade doesn't work very well for moving snow, at least not on an ATV. I tried that back when I first built my ag. system. I even tried a scarifier to break up ice, it didn't work very well.

Through the years I have come to the conclusion that while snowplows work well for moving snow it doesn't move dirt or gravel. Back blades work well for moving dirt and gravel but aren't worth a darn for moving snow.

It will be interesting to see if either of you have better results.


----------



## Humvee27

though if its not to much trouble some pics up close of the A arm mount would be nice.

thanks again sublime out[/QUOTE]

Here ya go...



Reb;687074 said:


> I hope I'm not butting in but from my experience a back blade doesn't work very well for moving snow, at least not on an ATV. I tried that back when I first built my ag. system. I even tried a scarifier to break up ice, it didn't work very well.
> 
> Through the years I have come to the conclusion that while snowplows work well for moving snow it doesn't move dirt or gravel. Back blades work well for moving dirt and gravel but aren't worth a darn for moving snow.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if either of you have better results.


Well, hopefully I can tell you your wrong  about that but who knows....I'm just planning on using the back blade for moving snow away from garages and for sidewalks.....I'm building more of a snow box to pull the snow away where I can just drop it....


----------



## Humvee27

some more for ya


----------



## ALC-GregH

I've seen the suspension lockout kits before, I'd be concerned that the kit doesn't apply to much force on the arm mount tabs on the frame from the change in force applied by the kit.


----------



## sublime68charge

Reb;687074 said:


> I hope I'm not butting in but from my experience a back blade doesn't work very well for moving snow, at least not on an ATV. I tried that back when I first built my ag. system. I even tried a scarifier to break up ice, it didn't work very well.
> 
> Through the years I have come to the conclusion that while snowplows work well for moving snow it doesn't move dirt or gravel. Back blades work well for moving dirt and gravel but aren't worth a darn for moving snow.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if either of you have better results.


I guess my rough Idea was with the blower on front and the blade on the rear "was gonna put side wings on also" for smaller snow's under 6" pull all the snow to a small pile use the blower to send the pile into the yard. for over 6" just use the blower and take full width passes and then use the blade to scrap all the dribblings to a pile and then blow that into the yard.

but your saying the back blade dosn't scrap or pull the the snow very good?
are you able to put down pressure on your back blade?

thanks for the thought's
like I said this is all just in my head at the moment.

sublime out.


----------



## Reb

I can apply down pressure on my ag. system but that pressure is variable. I can go as little as the weight of the implement or up to 200 lbs. plus the weight of the implement. I found with pulling snow it was like throwing out an anchor, where it dug in is where you stayed. I also never used any chains and just had the factory tires on so that could help.

It will be interesting to see if it works for you guys and if it does, what you did different from me that made it work.

You can see in my pictures how I apply the down pressure. I also have a back blade and box scraper which aren't shown in my pictures.


----------



## sublime68charge

Reb are you plowing on hard surfaces or on gravel
What I plan on plowing will be hard surface's 

Humvee27 
Thanks for the Pics that gives me a great reference point.

thanks again.


----------



## Reb

I have a gravel driveway but the first few inches of snow are always packed down so I'm not scrapping gravel onto my lawn. In a way it would be considered a hard surface.


----------

